# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  BetChan

## zencasino5

BetChan Casino – азартное заведение, которое придется по нраву любому игроку. Данное казино славится своей игровой библиотекой. На сегодняшний день коллекция игр казино — самая крупная в рунете: в ней собрано свыше двух тысяч азартных развлечений различных типов и жанров. Ссылка на данное заведение: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
На сейте реализован полноценный демо-режим. То есть заведение не требует от игроков денег или даже регистрации — игра на деньги остается свободным выбором пользователя: если игроку хочется просто поиграть без денег или предварительно потестировать автоматы, ему это удастся. Но в демо-режиме нельзя вести игру с живыми дилерами из раздела Live-casino.
Бонусы и акции в Бетчан отличаются особой изобретательностью и богатством. Поощрения могут ожидать не только новички, но и постоянные клиенты. Сразу после регистрации вас ждет приветственный бонус, который выдаст вам бесплатные вращения, а также удвоение вашего первого депозита. Регистрация на сайте казино удобна и проста. Достаточно нажать на красную кнопку «Регистрация» в верхней части главной страницы, а затем просто на просто заполнить анкету и получить заслуженный бонус.

----------

